# Estepona Wednesday Market



## Andrew2 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have an apartment in Casares Del Sol, and I was thinking of doing some Car Boot selling / standing on a market.
Is this feasible in Spain?
Everything else that seems normal in UK is extraordinarily complicated over here!!
A nice one day a week would suit me nicely.
I know there are Car Boot Sales in Sabinillas and La Duquesa on a Sunday. Are they any good?
However, Sundays aren't great for me.
The best would be the Wednesday Market in Estepona, if it's on all year round.
I've heard it's for locals only - as it's SO difficult to get a pitch. I'll call in if no one knows.

Where else is there midweek along the Costa Del Sol?


----------



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

Andrew2 said:


> I have an apartment in Casares Del Sol, and I was thinking of doing some Car Boot selling / standing on a market.
> Is this feasible in Spain?
> Everything else that seems normal in UK is extraordinarily complicated over here!!
> A nice one day a week would suit me nicely.
> ...


Hi Andrew, did you get any further with your venture please ?? reason I'm asking is that I'm hoping to do something similar to raise money for the local animal sanctuary here in La Linea. Nobody seems to know if there is any boot sales like you say in Duquesa or Sabinillas


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

cyclequeen said:


> Hi Andrew, did you get any further with your venture please ?? reason I'm asking is that I'm hoping to do something similar to raise money for the local animal sanctuary here in La Linea. Nobody seems to know if there is any boot sales like you say in Duquesa or Sabinillas


Hi cyclequeen. Don't quite understand your query. Sabinillas market on Sundays is very big and would be suitable for a fundraising stall. Last time I was there, a few weeks ago, there was plenty of room for more stalls.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Andrew2 said:


> The best would be the Wednesday Market in Estepona, if it's on all year round. I've heard it's for locals only - as it's SO difficult to get a pitch.


There's a regular weekly street market very close to where my flat is located.

As far as I'm aware, you have to get a permit from the local authority and pay a fee for a pitch. I don't know how much it is. The police frequently patrol the market checking on dubious looking stall holders and checking they have this permit and removing any that don't.

That's as much as I know.


----------



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

jimenato said:


> Hi cyclequeen. Don't quite understand your query. Sabinillas market on Sundays is very big and would be suitable for a fundraising stall. Last time I was there, a few weeks ago, there was plenty of room for more stalls.


Hi, thanks you have answered my query perfectly :cheer2: I have posted before to ask if there are any boot sales near to me & nobody seemed to know, saw this one so tried again. Great I will go and have a look to suss it out & hope to start soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

cyclequeen said:


> Hi, thanks you have answered my query perfectly :cheer2: I have posted before to ask if there are any boot sales near to me & nobody seemed to know, saw this one so tried again. Great I will go and have a look to suss it out & hope to start soon :fingerscrossed:


Let me know if/when you do, we'll come and buy something from you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This is the paperwork you apparently have to do to have a market stall in Sabinillas market
Información para vendedores del Mercadillo de Sabinillashttp://www.manilvalife.com/info/markets.htm


----------



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

jimenato said:


> Let me know if/when you do, we'll come and buy something from you.


Aww thanks Jimenato  very kind of you I will, the market wasn't on today due to a wine festival grrrrr will try again next week, there is one in San Roque too apparently on Saturdays. :clap2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ADANA has a pitch at Sabinillas market.


----------

